# The Official dmkerr Blind Review Thread



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

It seems our poor 'ol buddy dmkerr has been having a bit of trouble here lately. You see, he wants to blindly review tobacco so badly that he can't take it anymore. To make matters worse he is having a stroke of bad luck playing in the blind review game. First he was supposed to be a blind reviewer in one I hosted elsewhere but his samples went missing and were of a nature that I couldn't replace them really. Then his partner in CQ's blind review thread here at Puff had some _very _serious family issues come up and was forced to miss out so there was Dan with nothing to review again.

Well Dan, the third times always a charm they say and I have enlisted the help of a couple of gracious volunteers and it seems like you will be blind reviewing for us, the Puff.com Pipe Forum, in your own personal blind review thread.

There are 15 different blind samples (we don't even know what each others are) headed your way right now which you should have by no later than the end of the week. These were sent by RJpuffs, commonsenseman, and myself. I figured you needed a little place to do all your blind reviewing so here ya go. Everyone have fun with it, especially you Dan.

My personal thanks to Jeff and Ron for helping to kick this up a notch and make it a little bigger show. You guys are great. I had to rein them both in to keep them from sending samples too quickly.

Thanks to both of you. :clap2:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm actually smoking some of "Sample #1" right now! :heh:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Wow! My own thread! I'm touched (I get that from my mothers side)! This blind thing got so bad that I started closing my eyes, picking up on of my own tins, and trying to figure out what I was smoking. I scored really well, but it just wasn't the same. 

Thanks, guys! I really appreciate it. I can't wait to look stupid in front of all my peers... I mean, MORE stupid than usual... it's what I live for. 

Looking forward to some new smokes! Thanks again! I'll post my impressions for each one here.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Nice job you guys :dude:


----------



## Contrabass Bry (May 3, 2010)

This is how I KNOW this is the forum for true pipe smokers! Heck, this is the best forum I've ever seen!

Such a collection of generous, helpful and unpretentious pipers. Constantly amazed with how cool you all are here.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

You're in biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig trouble Dan


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> You're in biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig trouble Dan


He sure is, I just mixed a bunch of blends together to confuse him. The 1792/Anny Kake blend should be particularly troublesome.

Anyway, here's mine: 03091140000048538024


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

commonsenseman said:


> He sure is, I just mixed a bunch of blends together to confuse him. The 1792/Anny Kake blend should be particularly troublesome.
> 
> Anyway, here's mine: 03091140000048538024


Nyuk nyuk nyuk. :whoo:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

commonsenseman said:


> He sure is, I just mixed a bunch of blends together to confuse him. The 1792/Anny Kake blend should be particularly troublesome.


I didn't even put that much effort into it. I just plan to tell him he guessed wrong and has the palate of a billy goat no matter what he guesses.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Nyuk nyuk nyuk. :whoo:


"insert banta warrior (sandpeople) chant here"



ultramag said:


> I didn't even put that much effort into it. I just plan to tell him he guessed wrong and has the palate of a billy goat no matter what he guesses.


Another great idea to keep him off the trail. I was gonna send him some stuff that'd ghost up his pipes something awful, but then I remembered he smokes meers.....foiled again!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I think I'll cleanse my palate with a couple packs of Chesterfields before I smoke what you guys sent. :heh:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I didn't even put that much effort into it. I just plan to tell him he guessed wrong and has the palate of a billy goat no matter what he guesses.


Like you'll need to fib?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Hee hee, check yer mail box today! :boom:

I took five samples of Lane's goopiest and dried them out to different levels and labeled them #1 #2 #3 #4 #5 :heh:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

2 packages arrived yesterday. Haven't had a chance to start the test yet but will begin tonight. Hey Chad, like flakes much? lol

You'll get your laughs - don't worry!  

Thanks, guys! Much appreciated, even if it is Lane's goopiest. Ron, at least you took the trouble of drying them out!


----------



## beefytee (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome. What a great group of guys.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, the first one will be quick since after loading it in my typically huge bowled pipes, there isn't enough left for a second bowl. I'm also eschewing the review format which seems to have become somewhat standardized, mostly because I'm not sure I understand it and I find it difficult to assign numbers to aspects of the experience.

At any rate, the first blind review is of Ultramag's sample #1

This one is a tan and light brown colored chop cut whose only bag aroma I could discern is of a dusty, moldy variety. Never one to be put off by dust, mold or bag aroma, I soldiered on. This started out as a light bodied smoke of predominately burley with perhaps a slight VA presence. At times I thought I could detect a whisp of perique but that was more in the nose tingle than the taste (which could be the burley). At other times, I thought this might be mildly cased, as an interesting sweetness came and went, both in the taste and the aroma. Finally decided it was a natural sweetness.

The flavor starts out very mild and then picks up some strength at mid-bowl and becomes a bit zestier. This intensifies down the bowl but it never became overly robust or bitter. Nice, natural room note. Not overpowering but definitely room filling. I have no spouse so room note isn't always the easiest thing to determine. At the bottom third of the bowl, a very mild soapiness emerges, but it tastes more like natural burley soapiness than a Lakeland dressing. 

Guessing the specific blend is going to be extremely difficult since I'm a long way from smoking them all, but I was reminded of a few while puffing this. Again, I can't decide if there is perique in this but I was recalling one of the C&D blends I've smoked in the past, such as Haunted Bookshop or Three Friars. Since neither seems quite right, I'm thinking perhaps Pegasus or maybe H&H's LJ Heart Burley, but the cut isn't the same as I remember the H&H to be.

All in all, a good tobacco. Not the best I've had but I'd give it a solid 7 of 10 stars. I wouldn't mind having some in my cellar. Not the most complex tobacco in the world, but a good, solid burley-based blend.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 2

This is RJPuffs sample #1. Commonsenseman's package arrived today and I'll review his #1 tomorrow.

The color of this is mostly tan with some dark mottling. The cut is all over the map with ribbons, chops, hard pieces, and what looks like full leaves, although tiny! Looks suspiciously like a C&D tobacco. As with the first sampling, the pouch aroma is of dust and mold. Unfortunately, the mold aroma transferred to the room note to a smallish degree. 

This blend was medium bodied with a strong "mouth-feel" but was very light on taste. The first half of the bowl exhibited no flavor that I could easily ascertain. The second half produced a slight nuttiness but nothing I could really enjoy. I suspect this is a straight unflavored burley but I have no idea what blend it is. Again, it looks like a C&D blend but I don't think I've ever smoked it before.

This would be a good blend to wean someone off cigarettes, as it's "flavor" reminded of when I switched from full flavored cigarettes to lights. This would be the lights. This was certainly not an offensive blend but there isn't much to recommend it. One bowl was enough. 3 of 10 stars.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

A couple disappointing reviews so far eh? 

Oh well, there's always commonsenseman's sample #1, which should be WAY better. :biggrin:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

This is a fun thread. I can't wait for the identities to be revealed.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 3

C'sen'man sample #1

A nice looking, rather darkish flake of virginia leaf. Pouch aroma was heavy with Lakeland floral essence which started off heavy in flavor at the match. Definite Lakeland room note. This flavor carried through the entire bowl which is not my usual experience with Lakeland blends with the exception of one. It did not burn off or even reduce much in potency as I progressed down the bowl. As a result, I found it more intrusive than I typically do. It wasn't a bad flavor but I kept wondering what that fantastic looking virginia leaf would taste like without the florals.

It's been a little while since I smoked SG's 1792 and I don't have a good handle on the specific taste of tonquin but what I remember about it is that it stayed through the entire smoke. But I also remember 1792 having a greater nicotine effect. Nevertheless, I'm guessing this is 1792 but if not, it's most likely another SG or G&H. If it's 1792, I was on neither the love nor the hate side. It was ok; not something I'd purchase but a decent smoke. 4 of 10 stars. Sorry, C'man!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, I forgot. Sample #1 isn't that good. :wink:

It was actually G&H Brown Flake, HEAVY on the Lakeland Floral stuff, enough to be a little overbearing. I'm hoping it'll fade as time passes, because it does seem to be a high quality tobacco underneath. If they had an unscented version, I'd be all over it. In my opinion 1792 is way better though, not as overbearingly flavored.

Great review sir!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I've never smoked that before - always been afraid of it based on the reviews. Appreciate the opportunity! and thanks for all the samples! There must be 10 of them in your package! I'm just waiting for the one I try that I love and that turns out to be something I've panned before, or vice versa. Blind tastes are fun and can be funny!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 4

This is Ultramag's sample #2.

Dark but not black flake - nice dark brown. This appeared to have been dried out from the tin and was at about the moisture level that I usually smoke flakes so no further drying needed. Very faint pouch aroma that I couldn't place.

There was a mild VA citrus-type aroma at the match that gave way to a pronounced honey aroma and flavor. I immediately thought of Mac Baren, either Navy Flake or Virginia Flake. If it's predominately a burley, I'd go with NF and if a VA, VA Flake. It could also be Mixture Flake which I've never smoked but it seemed to have more flavor and body than regular (Scottish) Mixture by Mac B. The flakes seemed thicker than I remember NF to be but the taste immediately brought NF to mind.

There was a bit of VA-like flavor development down the bowl but not much. It pretty much finished as it started with that sweet honey flavor and aroma. I could be way off on this but I'm sticking with a Mac Baren flake. Whatever it is, I liked it and wouldn't mind smoking more. 7 of 10 stars.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> All in all, a good tobacco. Not the best I've had but I'd give it a solid 7 of 10 stars. I wouldn't mind having some in my cellar. Not the most complex tobacco in the world, but a good, solid burley-based blend.


This one was *H&H Marble Kake *Dan. Sorry for not being able to let you know last night, but I couldn't remember. :frown: I'm gonna be a good crazy old man. I had to wait until I got back home so I could check my notes I made.

I think I like this one better than the vaulted H&H Anniversary Kake. I need to do some more smoking to be sure of that statement though. Sorry for the smallish samples of #1 and #2, but that's what I had available and I really wanted to see an un-biased review of them both.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 4
> 
> This is Ultramag's sample #2.
> 
> ...


This was *Murray's era Dunhill Light Flake*.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> This one was *H&H Marble Kake *Dan. Sorry for not being able to let you know last night, but I couldn't remember. :frown: I'm gonna be a good crazy old man. I had to wait until I got back home so I could check my notes I made.
> 
> I think I like this one better than the vaulted H&H Anniversary Kake. I need to do some more smoking to be sure of that statement though. Sorry for the smallish samples of #1 and #2, but that's what I had available and I really wanted to see an un-biased review of them both.


Big miss on my part, as Marble Kake appears to be a VA based on TR.com. I tasted little in the way of VA in it. It seemed very burley-ish to me. Good tobacco, though! No problem on the small samples - one bowl and a review is the way I'm gonna continue. I like the idea of a "one and done" - makes the review seem more honest.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> This was *Murray's era Dunhill Light Flake*.


Referring to my old tasting notes of this tobacco, the flavor I picked up this time was consistent with what I got from the tin I smoked a couple of years ago.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Big miss on my part, as Marble Kake appears to be a VA based on TR.com. I tasted little in the way of VA in it. It seemed very burley-ish to me. Good tobacco, though! No problem on the small samples - one bowl and a review is the way I'm gonna continue. I like the idea of a "one and done" - makes the review seem more honest.


I thought the exact same thing when I smoked F&T Cut Blended Plug. It tasted like predominantly Burley with a little VA added. That's a thinker.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 5

This is RJPuff's sample #2.

Dark black flake in the pouch with almost zero pouch aroma. This has a lot of the "white stuff" that people believe is either mold or crystalized sugar from virginia tobacco. Looked like nicely aged tobacco! Couldn't wait to fire it up! A nice straight VA was just the ticket. It was nicely dried out and I settled in for some sweet Va.

But what's this? There's latakia in here! I couldn't smell it in the bag but it hit me when I started smoking it. There's more than a breath of it but it started off fairly light and then picked up in intensity as I progressed. The VA was there and definitely sweetened the smoke but this is a latakia blend. Hmm... Bob's Chocolate Flake or the SG version? Can't say for sure. No Lakeland essence that I noticed, so I'm steering away from guessing those two. I have no idea what this is but it's a nice tasting blend. Sweet but not too sweet, and not too smoky either. Not very complex but tasty. The latakia definitely opens up down the bowl. I kept smelling the tobacco in the baggie but absolutely could not tell it contained latakia. Going out on a limb here, I'll guess McConnell's Latakia Flake.

Good smoke. 7 of 10 stars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I thought the exact same thing when I smoked F&T Cut Blended Plug. It tasted like predominantly Burley with a little VA added. That's a thinker.


I suppose it's all in how it's prepared. I would never guess the Marble Kake as being mostly VA. I smoked a second bowl of what little bit was left, knowing it was a VA and it still tasted mostly like burley. Go figure.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 6

This is Commonsenseman's sample #2

this arrived in a broken flake form and was mottled milk chocolate in color. Still not much success in getting hints from the pouch aroma. No scent stood out here. It was nicely dried out and took to the match pretty well.

Taste-wise, this is excellent. Definitely some cigar notes in the room aroma and flavor. It didn't develop down the bowl but it didn't need to - it started off as a nice robust burley/va and may have had a bit of perique in it but that only came out in the way of a nose tingle. I'd guess this to be a burley/VA flake with emphasis on the burley. Reminded me a lot of C&D Burley Flake #1. If I could remember the color of that one, that'd be what I'd guess here, but I don't. I seem to recall it as lighter in color. No Lakeland essence and I'd guess this to be an American blend. But I'm kinda hoping it's Peterson's Irish Flake because I'm just about to crack a tin of that! . No tongue bite but a nice tingle letting me know that I'm dealing with some nicotine and I need to respect it!

This is a good one! Definitely one I'd buy. 9 of 10 stars.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> This is Commonsenseman's sample #2
> 
> This is a good one! Definitely one I'd buy. 9 of 10 stars.


That one was Butera Royal Vintage Blended Flake. I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I got the American part right! lol


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 7

This is Ultramag's sample #3

Light-to-dark brown flake. Pouch aroma was nutty. Flake was sufficiently dry and needed no further drying.

At the match, the nut-like aroma was very evident and the flavor followed suit. The taste reminded me very much of an oriental tobacco light nuttiness, which I find lighter than a basic burley nuttiness. Could taste it on the pipe stem as well. The tobacco itself was lightbodied and light in flavor. I suspect the base tobacco was virginia but I didn't taste its typical sweetness. The only taste was the light nut.

Unfortunately, the flavor on this dissipated about mid-bowl and became non-descript. It was certainly not offensive in any way but the initial promise didn't hold up. This reminded me of a tobacco I had smoked some months ago and the oriental tobacco in that blend was Xanthi. The flavor characteristics in this one was very similar so I'm going to go ahead and guess that this is McClellands English Cavendish.

Ok, but not repeatable. 4 of 10 stars.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 7
> 
> This is Ultramag's sample #3
> 
> ...


*C&D's Exhausted Rooster.* Kinda surprised here. I expected this one to be right up your alley Dan. :shock:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL - too funny! Exhausted Rooster is a good one! But this tasted nothing like it - lol. blind reviews are fun, aren't they? :lol:

Just goes to show that one should smoke at least an ounce of tobacco before they review it. On the other hand, I usually smoke ER a little more moist than your sample was, so perhaps that threw me off. Whatever. I'll have to try it again and see if I can recognize it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 8

This is RJPuffs sample #3.

Insert all comments from blind review of Sample 4. This has GOT to be Mac Baren's Navy Flake. Very citrusy - particularly orange - and pronounced honey aroma. Navy Flake... that's my final answer.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 2
> 
> This is RJPuffs sample #1. Commonsenseman's package arrived today and I'll review his #1 tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Oh, you mean I'm supposed to tell you what it was? :?:
Did I write it down somewhere???? :noidea:

Ah, here it is, Lane #1 #2 #3 #4 and #5.

No, but seriously. Sample one was GLP Cairo. The C&D guess is right on the money since they did the actual blend/tinning so +1. Mild it is, but its VA, touch of perique, and Orientals - the last which probably gave the moldy touch :lol:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 5
> 
> This is RJPuff's sample #2.
> 
> ...


Ah, and here we have an enigma. I have no idea what that blend is!
:jaw:
Sample two came from the "mislableled" SG tin, my best guess is SG Balkan Flake. Good catch on the SG blend before dismissing it :lol:, and on the latakia's behavior.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 8
> 
> This is RJPuffs sample #3.
> 
> Insert all comments from blind review of Sample 4. This has GOT to be Mac Baren's Navy Flake. Very citrusy - particularly orange - and pronounced honey aroma. Navy Flake... that's my final answer.


Well, not quite. +1 because it IS a Navy Flake, but -1 because it's Peter Stokkebye's Luxury Navy Flake. :third:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't smoked any of those before, Ron, so those were good choices on your part. Well, come to think of it, I did smoke a couple bowls of Cairo a few years ago and was not impressed then, either. :lol:

Not too awful far off on those three. gives me some hope that I might have some kind of palate. A "half-fast" one, probably. :lol:


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Ah, I forgot. Sample #1 isn't that good. :wink:
> 
> It was actually G&H Brown Flake, HEAVY on the Lakeland Floral stuff, enough to be a little overbearing. I'm hoping it'll fade as time passes, because it does seem to be a high quality tobacco underneath. If they had an unscented version, I'd be all over it. In my opinion 1792 is way better though, not as overbearingly flavored.
> 
> Great review sir!


Just FYI, there is an unscented version.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> Just FYI, there is an unscented version.


I guess I didn't know which one I got, it was a one ounce sample I bought last year. I'll have to try the unscented version though, the scented one is a little too much for me.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

It sounds like you got the scented. The unscented I thought was OK but not really compelling.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 9

This is Commonsenseman's sample #3

Chop cut of chocolate brown and black. Rich scent of latakia in the baggie - it actually came through the bag. Nice, since I haven't been able to get much pouch aroma from the others up until now.

Not much to say about this one. It started out with the robust flavor of Mediterranean tobaccos and finished with more of the same. I did not find any sweetness in this - just a very rich and hearty smokiness as the latakia and orientals played off one another. Mid-afternoon was probably not the best time to smoke this... after dinner would probably be better. Not a lot of complexity that I noticed but I was a bit overpowered so I may have missed some subtleties. I'm guessing this to be from the GL Pease family... something like Charing Cross or Odyssey? Something from that collection.

As mentioned, this would make a great after dinner smoke, which would probably elevate it a star. Still, it was a nice throwback to the "good old days" of Sobranie House and Sullivan & Powell, among others. 8 of 10 stars. I'd buy this.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 10

This is Ultramag's sample #4, the final one from Ultramag.

A lot of similarities with the earlier Dunhill Light Flake and PS Luxury Navy Flake. This one a bit of a richer aroma in the bag but I can't attribute too much to that, as the aroma may dissipate in a plastic baggie. Nice dark brown flake, rather thin and easy to rub out.

Early flavor and aroma was very citrusy and grassy. It started off well. Unfortunately, it quickly sizzled my tongue! I slowed down my puffing cadence and never really got tongue bite per se, but it continued to sizzle and I couldn't finish the bowl. I'll try this one again later after I finish the others. As of now, no guesses and no star evaluation.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 10
> 
> This is Ultramag's sample #4, the final one from Ultramag.
> 
> ...


Before I answer this we need to try and be sure it's really mine and #4 of mine if it is. I say this, because it shouldn't be my last one. I sent you 5 samples and #5 was the best one.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry - you're right. There is a #5.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Sorry - you're right. There is a #5.


Ok, then sample #4 is *Robert McConnell Scottish Flake*. This tin was just opened May 25th for sending blind reviews. I wonder if that perhaps has something to do with it being a little nippy. I haven't had any that wasn't very old and then just one bowl shared at the Chicago Pipe Show earlier this month. It was _very _good. I haven't got around to smoking a bowl from this tin yet.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 9
> 
> This is Commonsenseman's sample #3
> 
> ...


Very good guess, this time :lol:

It was C&D Da Vinci.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Very good guess, this time :lol:
> 
> It was C&D Da Vinci.


Ten bucks says Tarler stole that recipe from Pease! :rotfl:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Ok, then sample #4 is *Robert McConnell Scottish Flake*. This tin was just opened May 25th for sending blind reviews. I wonder if that perhaps has something to do with it being a little nippy. I haven't had any that wasn't very old and then just one bowl shared at the Chicago Pipe Show earlier this month. It was _very _good. I haven't got around to smoking a bowl from this tin yet.


Yeah, I haven't smoked any of the new variety, either. But in retrospect, I can see the connection. I'll try it again when I'm done with the rest and see if it still sizzles. It wasn't a horrible bite but it was enough that my tongue told me to stop before it got worse.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 11

This is RJPuffs sample #4. Incidentally I left some brownie points for C'sense and Ultramag but the system says I gotta spread it around before I leave any more for you, Ron. So I owes ya!

Medium and light brown chop cut that looks suspiciously like a C&D, as they seem to like this cut. Baggie aroma was of... well, baggie, as well as a hefty snootful of perique and burley. Same moldy smell I noted on an earlier Puffs offering. On the initial match, I almost choked! "Oh, God - not Old Joe Krantz - please!", but if this is OJK, the old geezer has sure calmed down since I smoked him last. In fact, he's almost comatose by comparison. Thank ye, Jesus! I still have hair on my eyeballs from the last time I smoked OJK.

Anyway, as I wuz sayin', this is a lot mellower than OJK but in the same vein. The taste was predominantly a burley with a breath of perique. Interestingly, the room note was decidedly perique or something very like it but it was subdued in flavor. Mostly this just tasted like good burley, nice and mellow with no bite or bitterness. It burned rather quickly but didn't get hot. It's lighter in color than my old tasting notes indicate for Haunted Bookshop but it shares every other characteristic I recorded, including the nasty taste on lightup. Hence, I'm guessing HB. If it's not HB, it's doing a great imitation. Light and mild but with good flavor.

No complexity here but that's ok - it was a good smoke. 7 of 10 stars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample 12

This is Commonsenseman's sample #4.

Dark tan to dark brown color, and the shaggiest shag I've ever seen! Lotta dust in the bottom of the bag. Bag aroma was of tobacco and nothing else. 

Lightup gave me no clues. It did produce a lot of smoke early on that settled down fairly quickly. Taste-wise, it was a most consternating tobacco. Every time I thought I had a handle on it, it changed. At times it tasted like a heavy cigarette, then a nice dose of sweet virginia would come in and I'd sit back and relax only to get a few puffs worth of a very sour oriental-type flavor. the blend changed character often, sometimes after only a few puffs. The predominate flavor was that nice VA. It tasted very natural and not too strong. Nicotine seemed above average but not dizzying. At times I would think "codger burley" and then almost immediately think "nope, this is one of those non-Lakeland Gawith dark-fireds" and then think "negative - this is some sort of virginia". I have no idea what this is and can't even hazard a guess. I can't wait to find out what it is, as I'd like to experiment further with it. I don't even know how many stars to give it. Can't even say if I liked it or not! It seemed very good at times - even a 9 star - and then something would happen that would change that. Jeff, this has been a perfectly perplexing experience! Tell me what this is so I can pick up some more!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Well I'm glad you liked it, even if it had a bit of an elusive flavor. It was actually Esoterica Tilbury from 2005. To be honest it confused the heck out of me. I couldn't tell if I loved it or hated it. Perhaps it was just a little too mild for me, maybe I'd enjoy it a little younger? I dunno. Anywho, great review again, you hit it spot on!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

That's hilarious! I smoked some fresh Tilbury last Christmas or so and I thought "Tilbury" when the VA was prevalent. But decided that wasn't it when the other flavors came on. Too funny! Mine was a lot more moist and I don't remember it being that stringy, though. I guess I can experiment with it but not for 5 years if I buy it now! lol


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> That's hilarious! I smoked some fresh Tilbury last Christmas or so and I thought "Tilbury" when the VA was prevalent. But decided that wasn't it when the other flavors came on. Too funny! Mine was a lot more moist and I don't remember it being that stringy, though. I guess I can experiment with it but not for 5 years if I buy it now! lol


If I had some more left I'd send it to you, unfortunately that was the last of the tin though. Amazing what a few years can do for a blend.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Great thread guys! Very entertaining!:first:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> If I had some more left I'd send it to you, unfortunately that was the last of the tin though. Amazing what a few years can do for a blend.


It was a strange one. Tilbury tasted like a standard VA to me when I smoked it fresh. There must be an awful lot going on in there that doesn't come out until it's aged. This experiment convinced me that I need to buy some and age it for awhile and see what it does at various points in the aging cycle. Thanks!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I've got about 4 more samples to go and it'll probably be the weekend before I get to them. The rest of this week looks pretty crazy and if I'm lucky enough to get a bowl in before Friday, I'm gonna go with a favorite so I can relax while I smoke instead of smoking objectively.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Sample 11
> 
> This is RJPuffs sample #4. Incidentally I left some brownie points for C'sense and Ultramag but the system says I gotta spread it around before I leave any more for you, Ron. So I owes ya!
> 
> ...


Bullseye! Haunted Bookshop it is! :first:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Bullseye! Haunted Bookshop it is! :first:


NO WAY!!! I got one??!!?!?! WOW! Hurray for me! :lol:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

:first:


dmkerr said:


> NO WAY!!! I got one??!!?!?! WOW! Hurray for me! :lol:


Look at Dan go!!! :first:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I expect at least one of you to say that "even a blind dog finds a bone once in awhile". I guess that falls to Jeff. :biggrin1:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> I expect at least one of you to say that "even a blind dog finds a bone once in awhile". I guess that falls to Jeff. :biggrin1:


Oh, alright, since it's my responsibility. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff, stop being such a renegade and follow the script! :biggrin1:

Hey, in case I haven't done so already, thanks for the samples, guys! It's been enjoyable. :amen:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Jeff, stop being such a renegade and follow the script! :biggrin1:
> 
> Hey, in case I haven't done so already, thanks for the samples, guys! It's been enjoyable. :amen:


I see how it is......you stumble into a right guess and decide you're gonna just lay down and quit. :fish: :tease:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Nah, I'll have three more stumblings tomorrow. I have the day off. So I'll be ready for more :humble:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample # 13

This is Ultramag's sample #5

Chocolate brown flake with a very light pouch aroma. This didn't concern me, as most of the samples had a very faint scent out of the bag, and I assume some aroma gets lost while wrapped in plastic. Lightup didn't yield any clues, so we proceed.

This tobacco brings home the problem with smoking a single bowl and attempting to make an informed guess as to the tobacco's identity. I get the distinct feeling that there is more going on with this tobacco than I was able to discern with a single bowl. Honestly, I could not determine what this is composed of, let alone hazard a guess. I picked up a virginia room note from time to time but this tastes more like a burley. The taste was rather non-descript... sort of a toned-down pure tobacco taste. I noticed very little if any sweetness and what there may have been came and went. It was very mild but had a very slight cigar note. The second half of the bowl provided a bit of an ashy flavor that also came and went, but the taste on the pipe-bit was of a light VA.

I'm glad there is enough left for 2 more bowls because this one just screams for more experimentation. Honestly, I'm stumped. Since I need to guess, it'll have to be something I've never smoked. There was no Lakeland taste or aroma but I'm going to say G&H Brown Flake, just as a SWAG and to amuse the readers. 

4 of 10 stars for now but I'm going to give this a couple more tries.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample #14

This is RJPuffs sample #5.

Partially rubbed out or broken flake of light to medium brown. Once again, no clues in the baggie aroma. Lightup gave off a pronouced Lakeland aroma and flavor but for someone that doesn't care for the soapy taste of most Lakeland blends, this was a breath of fresh air. The Lakeland taste was noticeable throughout the smoke but it added rather than detracted from the virginia/burley (of the African variety). 

This is a mild smoke and something that could easily be puffed on all day if one were so inclined. The light sweetness brought out by the Lakeland essence was very pleasant. I prefer a bit more "oomph" to my tobacco in most cases but this was a very nice, very well-behaved smoke. It didn't even hint at a bite or ashy-ness or bitterness - just a nice sweet pleasant smoke. 

Being a non-Lakeland kind of guy, I don't have a lot of experience smoking them, and consequently there are many I haven't tried. I know I said G&H Brown Flake for the last one but the flavor profile for what I read about that blend seems to fit this one better... or this could be Bright CR Flake. Hell, there's any number of blends it could be! Whatever it is, I'm pretty sure I've never smoked it before. It's definitely something I should have around. 7 of 10 stars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample #15

This is Commonsenseman's sample #5

Medium brown ribbon cut blend with, once again, no aroma in the baggie. 

Some semblance of Lakeland-style soap essence which was most apparent on lightup and subsequent relights. I do get that from some burleys that are from the Lakeland district and this was very light so I can't be sure of this one's genealogy. I got a nice virginia room note but little in the way of sweet VA flavor. This was mostly just a light flavored honest tobacco with no frills. The light VA sweetness was offset by a burley nuttiness that was also faint. I did not taste perique in this one, although I could swear I smelled it from time to time. This one burned quickly and I smoked my bowl in just over half an hour.

Decent blend but not one I'd buy. I do intend to smoke the rest of the sample, however. It's interesting in its own way and I may try to spice it up a bit. No guesses on this one. I'm pretty sure I've never smoked it and it just doesn't assert itself in such a way as to give me a clue about what it is. 5 of 10 stars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Sample # 16

This is Commonsenseman's sample #6, and is the final blend in this blind review.

Dark brown-to-black blend of the weirdest cut I've ever seen. The best way I can describe it is that it looks like mulch for a miniature garden - like 1/4 size pieces of bark. Really disgusting looking, but it smelled even worse... kind of like that "other stuff" people use in their garden and in their fields to make the crops grow. 

Upon lighting it up, I was gassed with an extremely foul taste and once that calmed down (if that's an appropriate phrase), my next thought was "Oh, God - he used some bizarre cut on Black Rope XXX!!!!" Heavy on the cigar note, heavy on the bitterness and heavy on the strength. As I'm not a fan of brute strength for its own sake in a pipe tobacco, I nearly put the pipe out after about 20 puffs. But I didn't, and I'm glad I didn't.

While I wouldn't call this anything that would make even my occasional rotation, there is some depth here beyond the obvious strength. The cigar note and bitterness subsided eventually and the smoke became much smoother. Nary a speck of sweetness did I notice but there is a kind of peppery brine that is quite interesting. Could have used less pepper but it seemed natural rather than artificial. Blowing this out my nose made me extremely uncomfortable and this will bring the fire if overpuffed. Best to sip this and even then there is an inherent threat just below the surface. If someone is into strong cigars of the Honduran persuasion, this might be the perfect pipe tobacco for them. I'm guessing this is Jeff's new baby, the Balinese Tambolaka tobacco.

Interesting but not something I'd buy, although I will finish the bag. 5 of 10 stars.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Gentlemen, I've now completed the blind testing. Thanks again for doing this. I didn't do so hot at guessing the blends but since I had little to no experience with most of them, I'm ok with that.  I was introduced to some new and interesting things and I have a lot of great tobacco yet to smoke (and yes - some to pitch... or return at your request). 

Commonsenseman's Butera wins the prize as the best testing blend, based on one bowl each. But there were a lot of good ones, blends I'll probably buy again. The funniest test was 'mag's Exhausted Rooster, since I've smoked about 6 oz of that over the past year and didn't recognize it at all. I smoked another bowl of it the other night and still didn't make the connection. Funny!

This was a lot of fun, guys! Hope you enjoyed it as much as I did! Count me in for the next group laugh-off!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Sample # 13
> 
> This is Ultramag's sample #5
> 
> ...


I have thought about this for a couple hours and I'm just not telling you what this is yet unless you mind this too much. This is one I almost didn't send you because I _know_ you are familiar with it and that it is/was something you like and miss. The main reason though is the parts of your quote I bolded. I agree 100% and since you got more left I might as well work you some more.

So, instead of a reveal.....you get some clues. I know it's hard to get these even with baccies you're familiar with, but you seem to enjoy this so I thought we'd stretch it out a bit. 

1. Discontinued
2. This is something I know you like and have seen you say how sad it is that you can't get it anymore.
3. I believe you still have some but hate to open what you have left. (Since it's just a 4 of 10 though maybe you should just forward your stash to me:jaw


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting! I'll smoke the rest of it and see if I can figure it out. Odd that I missed it if it's something I've enjoyed this much before. This one was my first pipe of the day yesterday so my palate was clean. Anyway, yeah, it's fine not to tell me. I'll smoke another bowl tonight and I think there will be enough left for a third. I'll let you know.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Sample #14
> 
> This is RJPuffs sample #5.
> 
> ...


heheheh way off! It's Dan Tobacco's Treasures of Ireland Limerick. Has Perique, but it tastes different from other perique blends (odd, is my description of the taste). I'd also swear to the presence of Orientals but the description denies it. Its a good smoke, probably will do better with some age, if it every comes back in stock ...


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> heheheh way off! It's Dan Tobacco's Treasures of Ireland Limerick. Has Perique, but it tastes different from other perique blends (odd, is my description of the taste). I'd also swear to the presence of Orientals but the description denies it. Its a good smoke, probably will do better with some age, if it every comes back in stock ...


Not bad tobacco! Never smoked it before, but I wouldn't mind buying some.

Didn't notice any perique but the Lakeland essence was very much in evidence... which is odd, since Ireland isn't very close to Kendal, England. :biggrin:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Not bad tobacco! Never smoked it before, but I wouldn't mind buying some.
> 
> Didn't notice any perique but the Lakeland essence was very much in evidence... which is odd, since Ireland isn't very close to Kendal, England. :biggrin:


And isn't Dan T. from Germany? :wacko:

The tin aroma for TOI/Limerick can be best described as "sour and tangy". That translates to sweet when burning, I don't know what kind of Perique they use, but its different from the St. James stuff we see in SG St.J Flake for example. And I get the roughness of Orientals, though it may not have them in it. :third:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> And isn't Dan T. from Germany? :wacko:
> 
> The tin aroma for TOI/Limerick can be best described as "sour and tangy". That translates to sweet when burning, I don't know what kind of Perique they use, but its different from the St. James stuff we see in SG St.J Flake for example. And I get the roughness of Orientals, though it may not have them in it. :third:


Too bad the REAL Kendal folks can't take a page out of Dan's book and tone those soapy flowers down! The German folks got it right! :rofl:


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Interesting! I'll smoke the rest of it and see if I can figure it out. Odd that I missed it if it's something I've enjoyed this much before. This one was my first pipe of the day yesterday so my palate was clean. Anyway, yeah, it's fine not to tell me. I'll smoke another bowl tonight and I think there will be enough left for a third. I'll let you know.


Sounds like a plan. Didn't figure you'd mind playing a little longer.

I forgot to mention last night that I'm not sure how much different this blend is aged vs. fresh because I never had any of this fresh and it may make it totally different if most of your smoking was with fresher stuff. What you have is pushing 10 years old and may explain the "toned down taste" you mentioned in the review.

Have fun with your last couple bowls!!! :boink:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

dmkerr said:


> Sample #15
> 
> This is Commonsenseman's sample #5
> 
> ...


That one was SG Turkish Blend. Interesting that you tasted Burley in it, it's listed as just VA & Orientals. It's a little too mild for me to get much flavor wise, so the fact that you tasted anything is amazing.



dmkerr said:


> Sample # 16
> 
> This is Commonsenseman's sample #6, and is the final blend in this blind review.
> 
> ...


You are correct on that one, it is Tambolaka. Trust me, it takes a few bowls to get the hang of it. If you're not someone who appreciates brute strength though, it may not be for you. I smoke it very dry & very slowly.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

I didn't taste much of anything in the SG Turkish - mostly must Lakeland florals. But I'm going to play with this one a bit because it has a nice base. 

The Tambolaka was interesting once it settled down. It seems to have more than just overt power. Something going on there but not sure what it is. I'm glad you sent it and I'm going to finish it up to see what surprises it may hold.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> Sounds like a plan. Didn't figure you'd mind playing a little longer.
> 
> I forgot to mention last night that I'm not sure how much different this blend is aged vs. fresh because I never had any of this fresh and it may make it totally different if most of your smoking was with fresher stuff. What you have is pushing 10 years old and may explain the "toned down taste" you mentioned in the review.
> 
> Have fun with your last couple bowls!!! :boink:


I tell ya, I've been going crazy with your hints! I'm going to fire this one up as soon as I get home!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, Ultramag, I'm completely freaked. The only flake I can think of whose availability I bemoan is Edgeworth Slices. And this does taste like that a bit, but not too much. It has an earthy flavor in the background but a lot more sweetness this time. But there's something I'm tasting besides burley and virginia, which is all that's in Edgeworth. Or maybe I'm imagining the "something". This just seems rounder than a burley/VA. Maybe it's the age. Is it Edgeworth? That doesn't seem right but it's the only flake I can think of that I can't get anymore. But this seems a lot more nuanced. If it is ES, I'm not opening my tins for another 5 years at least! As good as the ES I smoked was, this is better. If it were a ready rubbed instead of a flake, I'd guess something else.

So what is it????


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> Ok, Ultramag, I'm completely freaked. The only flake I can think of whose availability I bemoan is Edgeworth Slices. And this does taste like that a bit, but not too much. It has an earthy flavor in the background but a lot more sweetness this time. But there's something I'm tasting besides burley and virginia, which is all that's in Edgeworth. Or maybe I'm imagining the "something". This just seems rounder than a burley/VA. Maybe it's the age. Is it Edgeworth? That doesn't seem right but it's the only flake I can think of that I can't get anymore. But this seems a lot more nuanced. If it is ES, I'm not opening my tins for another 5 years at least! As good as the ES I smoked was, this is better. If it were a ready rubbed instead of a flake, I'd guess something else.
> 
> So what is it????


I knew we'd get there brother!!! :tu

This was the much lamented *Edgeworth Sliced* from a tin dating to at least November 2003. I don't know what kind of age your tins have, but I've got 2 or 3 from '96 also. When I try it, I'll see that you try it as well. :tu

As mentioned, I never smoked this fresh being the VA nut that I am I didn't have any use for a nasty old burley flake. What an idiot I was, or am, as some may argue. :wacko:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

ultramag said:


> I knew we'd get there brother!!! :tu
> 
> This was the much lamented *Edgeworth Sliced* from a tin dating to at least November 2003. I don't know what kind of age your tins have, but I've got 2 or 3 from '96 also. When I try it, I'll see that you try it as well. :tu
> 
> As mentioned, I never smoked this fresh being the VA nut that I am I didn't have any use for a nasty old burley flake. What an idiot I was, or am, as some may argue. :wacko:


Man! I'm going to age my two tins for awhile longer! Both of mine are from 2005. Edgeworth Sliced is good out of the tin but yours was better than any I've ever had. What was so cool about it is that there was way more going on than burley/virginia would indicate. Also going to give my tins of Wessex Sliced some more time in the cellar, as Wessex seems to be the most like ES that I've tried. The other funny thing is that I didn't notice half of what went on when I smoked the first bowl. Blind testing really opens people's eyes, ironically.

Thanks for the sample! :thumb:


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Wow guys... 

This was a great thread  Thank you for putting this together. 

DMKerr, great job on the reviews it sounds like you had a lot of fun and it came out on the reviews. Now I want to take a couple of them for a spin  

Everyone else thanks for sending some nice samples for DMKerr  Sounds like a nice little mix went out. 

I am a little nervous about the Exhausted Rooster coming in lower then in the past... I just made an order yesterday to start building a cellar for myself and I went heavy on the ER becaase I have REALLY enjoyed that one so far and wanted to stock up on it. Guess time will tell just gives me a better excuse to crack open some tins as they age. 

Any way, great thread, great experiment, and a fun entertaining read.
Mike


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

mbearer said:


> I am a little nervous about the Exhausted Rooster coming in lower then in the past... I just made an order yesterday to start building a cellar for myself and I went heavy on the ER becaase I have REALLY enjoyed that one so far and wanted to stock up on it. Guess time will tell just gives me a better excuse to crack open some tins as they age.


Don't sweat the Exhausted Rooster. I can't explain why it didn't taste the same as I remember and I was so comically wrong that I went and opened a fresh tin of it. My tin and the sample didn't taste the same. I think I prefer it more moist and I should have rehydrated the sample. I think you'll be fine. It's a good smoke.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Pssst dmkerr. Have you checked your mailbox lately? :tease:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Pssst dmkerr. Have you checked your mailbox lately? :tease:


YES!!!! Thank you very much. I wanted to post here, send you a private message and then leave you trader feedback but I got rudely interrupted and I only left you the feedback.

Puffs was kind and generous enough to send me more of everybody's favorite Lakeland blend, Dan's Limerick as well as the SG "Mystery Blend". Since I scored so highly on those two in the blind test, I guess it was a reward of sorts! 

Thanks, Ron! Your generosity is much appreciated!!!!! I've smoked 3 bowls of the Limerick and one of the SG so far. Relative to the latter, I was just thinking how weird it is to smoke a tobacco whose identity is unknown and there'll be no one to rescue me with the answer later!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

By the way, read Hagen's review of this tobacco on tr.com. I believe I've been vindicated! :whoo:


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Tee hee :clap2:

Enjoy the SG mystery tin, I have no idea what it is but since you seemed to like it, yech, its all yours :der:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Tee hee :clap2:
> 
> Enjoy the SG mystery tin, I have no idea what it is but since you seemed to like it, yech, its all yours :der:


It'll be interesting when I try to re-order. :hmm:


----------

